# Was bedeutet untersteuert ?



## Schlänk Freck (10. Januar 2010)

Man liest ja oft das ein steiler Lenkwinkel zum untersteuern neigt. *Was bedeutet das in der Praxis?*  Ist das nur ein komisches Gefühl? oder kippt das Bike in die Aussenkurve ab? Oder fällt man dadurch schneller auf die..?

ThX SF


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2010)

_"Wenns'd den Baum siehst, in den du rein fährst, hast untersteuern. Wenns'd ihn nur hörst, hast übersteuern" Walter Röhrl_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (10. Januar 2010)

Untersteuern nennt man wenn dein Gefährt (Rad, Motorrad, Auto, etc) über den/die Vorderreifen schiebt, d.h. der Wendekreis in der Fahrt grösser ausfällt, als wie das Vehikel ihn aufführen sollte bei gegebener Reifenstellung.

Wenn du mit 'nem Auto beim aktuellen Wetter unterwegs bist und es gradeaus geht anstatt in die Kurve, das nennt man Untersteuern.

Übersteuern ist wenn das Heck ausbricht.


----------



## Schlänk Freck (10. Januar 2010)

Aha.  Bei der Untersteuerung schiebt das Mountainbike über das Vorderrad. 
"Man kommt also nicht um die Kurve"  d.h. Ist das tatsächlich so oder nur vom Gefühl her?

ThX FS


----------



## nollak (10. Januar 2010)

Also wenn du das beim fahren fuehlst ist das auch so.

Um die Kurve kommen wirst du schon allerdings musst du halt mehr einlenken.


----------



## Bikerpifke (10. Januar 2010)

Es ist tatsächlich so. Kannst du am besten mal selbst ausprobieren. Fahr auf einen Schotterfußballplatz und probier dann mal mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit in die Kurve zu fahren. Du wirst merken, dass sich dein Bike nach vorne schiebt.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _"Wenns'd den Baum siehst, in den du rein fährst, hast untersteuern. Wenns'd ihn nur hörst, hast übersteuern" Walter Röhrl_


 
Geiler Spruch.

Ich hab mir das so gemerkt: Übersteuern -- "Über" wie Überholen, Das Hinterrad will "überholen".
In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus, daß in einer Linkskurve das Hinterrad nach rechts ausbricht. In Rechtskurven entsprechend nach links. Das Übersteuern läßt sich in gewissen Grenzen sehr gut kontollieren im Gegensatz zum Untersteuern. Da schmiert Dir das Vorderrad weg. Meist abruppt und mit nem folgendem Sturz. Das läßt sich bei dem aktuellen Wetter wunderbar testen.


----------



## nailz (10. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _"Wenns'd den Baum siehst, in den du rein fährst, hast untersteuern. Wenns'd ihn nur hörst, hast übersteuern" Walter Röhrl_



Klasse Typ, der Röhrl


----------



## Steve Style (11. Januar 2010)

nailz schrieb:


> Klasse Typ, der Röhrl



Den habe ich, ich glaube letztes Jahr, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm gesehen. Da hat er seinen oder einen Test-Porsche im Brückengeländer geparkt. Ich habe ganz vergessen zu fragen, ob er mittels Über- oder Untersteuerung die Kaltverformung des Porsche vorgenommen hat.

Aber so wie er mit Regenschirm im Schneetreiben stand, sah er auch nicht danach aus, Details diskutieren zu wollen...


----------



## Steve Style (11. Januar 2010)

ups. Doppelpost. Bitte löschen


----------



## JoK3rfaZ3 (11. Januar 2010)

zu Röhrl....

"Die guten Fahrer haben die Fliegen an der Seitenscheibe!"
"Das Auto ist erst schnell genug,wenn man morgens Angst hat den Motor zu starten!"

zu geil

zum Untersteuern...

wenn des mal Ausprobieren willst:
Lenk bei Kieß einfach hart ein und wenn dir das Rutschen nicht reicht,lass die Bremse einwenig schleifn!
Und wenn de kurz vorm Abschmiß bist,mit dem Fuß abfangen.

Würd ich aber nur beim MTb machen,beim  motorrad reißen dir da mal kurz paar Bänder---->grüße an meinen Kumpel

hauste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerpifke (11. Januar 2010)

Bevor ich das auf Kieß probiere und hart einlenke würde ich es erst mal auf einem Schotterplatz probieren, in dem ich immer enger und schneller die Kurve nehme bis das Bike anfängt zu untersteuern. Ist mit Sicherheit sicherer als es auf groben Kieß mit der Holzhammermethode zu probieren. Mach ich auch ab und zu noch um einfach die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und das Bike in Extremsituationen besser im Griff zu haben.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2010)

Kies (mit S und nicht mit ß!!!  ) ist ein Verbund aus runden Kieselsteinchen (mit zwei S, aber an verschiedenen Stellen). Schotter besteht aus spitzen Steinchen. Wo würdest du lieber mit der Fresse (mit Doppel-S) landen wollen?


----------



## dummundhilflos (13. Januar 2010)

kies mit Körnung 32 etwa is auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl zum üben.
der Kies rollt da er rund ist,so untersteurst Du wesentlich schneller und kannst trotzdem weiterfahren.Also zum üben ideal.Schotter oder Split ist gebrochen xtra damit er sich verkantet.Unterstuerst Du da,schiebst Du einen Haufen vor Dir her bis das Vorderrad drüberspringt und Du flatterst.
Auf einem gefrorenem See ,am besten mit Schnee bedeckt kannst Du auch ideal üben indem Du komplett einlenkst,die Vorderbremse ziehst und einfach fährst..


----------



## tombrider (13. Januar 2010)

Nun hat man seltenst einen Platz mit Kies in der Nähe. Ein Schotter-Fußballplatz tuts auch. Mit meiner MTB-Gruppe übe ich auf einem solchen Platz regelmäßig, Kurven immer schneller zu fahren, bis das Vorderrad anfängt rauszurutschen. Bei kleinem Radius und entsprechend geringen Geschwindigkeiten kann da nicht viel passieren. Nächster Schritt ist, das ganze in der korrekten Haltung zu tun, also das Rad tief in die Kurve zu drücken. Nächste Übung ist, am Limit immer enger in die Kurve zu fahren, also konstant untersteuernd eine art "Schnecke" zu fahren. Das ganze wird dann bei immer höheren Geschwindigkeiten geübt.
Wie das Rad im einzelnen auf welchem Untergrund reagiert, hängt aber sehr von Rahmengeometrie und natürlich auch den Reifen ab.


----------



## Der alte Sack (13. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _"Wenns'd den Baum siehst, in den du rein fährst, hast untersteuern. Wenns'd ihn nur hörst, hast übersteuern" Walter Röhrl_




"_beschleunigung ist wenn die tränen der ergriffenheit waagerecht zum ohr abfliessen..._"

er stammt halt noch aus der "guten" alten zeit der walter - als schiffe noch aus holz und die kapitäne darauf aus eisen waren - heute ist es andersrum


----------



## panzer-oddo (13. Januar 2010)

Hier zeigt der Walter gerade, wie richtige Männer einen Berg rauffahren und macht eine Lehrfahrt zum Thema "Leichtes Übersteuern" für die Männer von Amerika. Ein paar amerikanische Buben haben sich mit  ihren Bergfahrrädern im Publikum versteckt und wollen die Sache gleich mal bergrunter austesten... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8AzQolK_84"]YouTube- rallye pike's peak walter rÃ¶hrl[/ame]


Den Anblick des Audi S1 sollte man sich evtl. vor s geistige Auge halten, bevor man das nächste Mal den Begriff "Männerfahrrad" ausspricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (15. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> [...] Das Übersteuern läßt sich in gewissen Grenzen sehr gut kontollieren im Gegensatz zum Untersteuern. Da schmiert Dir das Vorderrad weg. Meist abruppt und mit nem folgendem Sturz. Das läßt sich bei dem aktuellen Wetter wunderbar testen.



Naja, das gilt aber auch eher nur fuers Fahrrad (wahrscheinlich generell fuer Zweiraeder). Beim Auto gilt ein untersteuerndes Verhalten als sicherer - was ja auch alle frontgetriebenen Fahrzeuge haben. Ist zB bei Glaette deutlich sicherer zu beherrschen.

Aber ich frag mich, was man  da gross Eselsbruecken brauch um sich zu merken was was ist. Uebersteuern = es lenkt mehr als "gewollt". Untersteuern = es lenkt weniger als gewollt. Ist doch eigentlich ziemlich logisch


----------



## Free_Rider94 (15. Juli 2011)

das untersteuern kenn ich bei Nassem Wetter sehr gut
mir reißts den Vordereifen so extrem weg das ich öfters Angst bekomm das ich im nächsten Graben lande
und was soll ich noch zu übersteuern sagen einfach traumhaft durch die kurven sliden


----------



## mastervier (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass mein Rad untersteuert. Wie kann ich das beseitigen? Würde n anderer Lenkwinkel was bringen (Mein bike: Specialized big hit FSR II) 
geo: 
http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21595

oder einfach n Längerer flacher Vorbau?

Philipp


----------



## --- (30. Juli 2011)

Mehr Grip am VR hilft da. Kann am Reifen liegen oder an deiner Fahrweise oder an beidem. Manchmal kann man aber nix machen dagegen. Dann hilft nur langsamer fahren.


----------



## mastervier (30. Juli 2011)

Habe es zum Beispiel gestern beim Matschfahrn gemerkt. 

Reifen vorne: Schwalbe Dirty Dan
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Wetscream

Bei trockenen Bedingungen fahre ich
vorne: Maxxis High Roller
hinten: Schwalbe Big Betty

Mit den Trockenreifen gleicht sich das ganz gut aus. Das Hinterrad rutscht eigentlich zuerst weg. Aber der Gripuntschied zwischen n High Roller und n Big Betty is auch sehr groß.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. August 2011)

mastervier schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass mein Rad untersteuert. Wie kann ich das beseitigen? Würde n anderer Lenkwinkel was bringen (Mein bike: Specialized big hit FSR II)
> geo:
> http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21595
> 
> ...



an der Kurventechnik feilen
mit dem Oberkörper bissl weiter nach vorne und Ellenbogen nach außen drücken um den Schwerpunkt tiefer zu bekommen usw.
dazu steht hier schon genug im Forum

bei Reifen mit großen Abstand zwischen Mittel- u. Seitenstollen ist es auch notwendig sich genug in die Kurve zu legen um die Seitenstollen ordentlich zu nutzen. Zum Beispiel bei Maxxis Ardent und Highroller.

wobei es auch auf den Reifen selber ankommt.
Minion baut sofort Grip auf und wenn er mal rutscht, rutscht er recht abrupt. Enger Abstand zwischen Seiten- u. Mittelstollen. Daher kein "Übergang". Rutscht nen Minion, hat man ihn "überfahren". Also in der Kurve gebremst, oder ähnlichen. "überfahren" ist nich wirklich der korrekte Ausdruck, aber mir fällt grad nix anderes ein.

Highroller rutscht leicht und baut dann immer mehr Grip auf. Durchs rutschen steigert sich der Neigungswinkel des Rades und die Seitenstollen werden mehr in den Boden gedrückt und graben sich richtig ein. Hat man sich mal daran gewöhnt, hat man unglaublichen Kurvengrip.
Michelin WildGrip'r hat etwas das selbe Verhalten durch hohe weiche Seitenstollen. Seitenstollen greifen früher, aber biegen sich mehr weg.

So kann man mit einem Minion genauere Linien in einer Kurven fahren und mit einem Highroller Kurven bissl schneiden und "reinrutschen" lassen.

Sind aber eher Nuancen und es gibt sicher viele die mir wiedersprechen werden.

Klagen Fahrer, dass ein Highroller nicht genug Grip hat, liegts oft daran, dass sie nicht "aktiv" genug damit fahren.

Größtenteils ists aber auch einfach Kopfsache. Vertraut man einem Reifen nicht, bremst man zu viel, geht zu weit nach hinten und macht einfach Fehler, so dass jeder Reifen rutscht und das Vorderrad untersteuern wird.


----------



## mastervier (6. August 2011)

Mhh, ich kann aber mit der Hüfte bis an den Lenker gehen und es rutscht immer noch zuerst vorne weg.


----------



## jan84 (6. August 2011)

Ich kann Batmans Vergleich Minion vs. Highroller genau so bestätigen. Mir gehts so, dass wenn ich nah am Limit fahre mit dem Minion häufiger auf der Nase liege, wenns nicht allzu feucht ist aber unerm Strich schneller durchkomme. 

@mastervier:
entweder
- du fährst vorne zuviel Druck im Reifen,
- deine Federgabel ist schlecht eingestellt (zuwenig Zugstufe, viel zu viel zugstufe, zuviel Druckstufe oder viel zu harte Feder),
- du bist in den Armen nicht locker genug, 
- du hälst das Rad zu aufrecht, oder
- du bist halt einfach am Limit . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mastervier (6. August 2011)

Ich merke das auch nur wenn ich es wirklich ausreizen will.
Fahre ca. 2-2,5 bar hinten und 1,5-2 bar vorne.
Federgabel is sehr weich. Fahre nur 1 click druckstufe (high) 0 klicks low.
Zugstufe fühlt sich eigentlich sehr gut an. 
Wenn es leicht matschig ist finde ich es rutscht mehr weg wenn ich das bike richtig tief reindrücke. Den optimalen Grip empfinde ich wenn ich das rad nur bis zu einen gewissen grad reinlege. Bei Bildern von Profis sieht man aber immer wie sich die Leute fast mit den Lenker auf dem Boden schleifen.

Am Limit sein ist ja ok. Aber mir währe es lieber wenn dann zu erst das Hinterrad und dann das Vorderrad ausbrechen würde und nicht umgekehrt. Weil ich liege schnell auf der Nase wenn nur das Vorderrad rutscht.


----------



## jan84 (6. August 2011)

Hast du mal mehr Druckstufe probiert? Ist zwar weniger komfortabler, aber meiner Erfahrung nach  (teils deutlich) schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastervier (8. August 2011)

Ich fahre ungern mit viel Druckstufe, da ich Probleme mit meinen Handgelenk habe. Mit viel Druckstufe kann ich nicht fahrn. Da ist mir dann langsamer fahrn wichtiger wie gar nicht fahrn


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2011)

JoK3rfaZ3 schrieb:


> wenn des mal Ausprobieren willst:
> Lenk bei Kieß einfach hart ein und wenn dir das Rutschen nicht reicht,lass die Bremse einwenig schleifn!
> Und wenn de kurz vorm Abschmiß bist,mit dem Fuß abfangen.




Hab ich alles am Samstag ausprobiert, mit schmerzhaftem Ausgang


----------

